# Overnight Temperature



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

For those of you who live in colder winter climates, I'm wondering what temperature you set your house at overnight so it's warm enough for your Hav? I normally turn my heat down at night but now that I have Fionn I want to make sure the house is warm enough for him . He sleeps on his bed in his expen.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ahhh what a good mom you are. Actually I wouldn't worry about it. A cozy bed should be fine. My Molly I think likes it cool. Throw a cover over her and she gets too warm and crawls out . I still think these dogs aren't from Cuba but Alaska.


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

...Thanks Dave. Gotta make sure my little guy is snug as a bug when the chilly Canadian nights arrive....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

where exactly are you ?


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

We keep our house at 61 F at night and 70 during the day. When it gets really cold for those few weeks I do turn it up at night a bit.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

One of the reasons I got Brody was for a blanket warmer!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Pooch said:


> I'm in Nova Scotia.


 Oh yeah , the land of the Duck Tollers. You mean he doesn't get to sleep with you. ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pooch said:


> I'm in Nova Scotia.


Oh! We visited Nova Scotia this summer for the first time. what a BEAUTIFUL area! We can!t wait to go back!


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

Well, it's starting to get cold here in Edmonton. My house is set at 20 during the night until I leave the house in the morning. It's only October, I'm already in flannel pjs and all tucked in my duvet, and still feel cold. Roshi... well, he sleeps in his crate beside my bed... all sprawled out. I think he's warmer than me!!!!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Haha, what a great post. Dave, btw, *i* _am _from Alaska, but I hated the cold weather and so moved 'south' to Seattle, WA. Where the weather is perfect, in my opinion lol!

Since Ceylon usually sleeps in my bed or in my daughter's bed, I don't have too much to tell Pooch except that (and how cute is this?!) when Cey is cold at night (which doesn't happen too often), he nuzzles himself under my blanket, and then wiggles himself out just enough so that his nose and muzzle are out from under the blanket, so that he can breath fresh air (and I suspect also so that he can still see what might happen in the room LOL).


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Oh yeah , the land of the Duck Tollers. You mean he doesn't get to sleep with you. ound:


Nova Scotia Duck Tollers are so beautiful! There was one in our puppy class....what a sweetie he was! And no, Fionn doesn't sleep with me (...not yet at least!). I'm up at 5:30 every morning to go running so it's easier to have him in a different room.


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

krandall said:


> Oh! We visited Nova Scotia this summer for the first time. what a BEAUTIFUL area! We can!t wait to go back!


Thanks, Karen. Glad you enjoyed your stay here! I suppose I am biased, but yes, it is a beautiful part of the world 

Jan


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Your in Edmonton CrazieJones ...me too...well almost on a farm south of Edmonton. My Havs are hardy they don't mind the cold at all unless it's 40 below.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pooch said:


> Nova Scotia Duck Tollers are so beautiful! There was one in our puppy class....what a sweetie he was! And no, Fionn doesn't sleep with me (...not yet at least!). I'm up at 5:30 every morning to go running so it's easier to have him in a different room.


Tollers are getting to be one of the most popular obedience dogs around here. They are as smart as the Aussies and Border Collies without quite the edge to them that the herding dogs have. But boy, when they scream!...:jaw:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i alwasy wonder about this as well. DJango has a blanket on top of our bed but he always sleeps on top, never been one to go under the covers. our house doesn't get colder than 68 at night. i'm the freeze baby , not the dog!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

We sleep at 60 degrees but have a really lofty duvet. Rosie sleeps on top in the "nest" behind my knees. Sometimes what I really like is her getting up next to my back happens. Then I really sleep well.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Y'all are some hardy folks...if the house gets less than 70 I'm in flannels, knee socks and a blanket.... Guess my blood is a little thinner than yours. Panda would be thrilled with it cooler - she is one hot natured honey!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm with you, Donna! We always turn our heat off at night but the lowest it has ever gotten was 64 and that doesn't happen often. Abby has only snuggled up next to me a few times last winter during our record low temps. I will find out this winter about McGee but he is more of a snuggler than Abby so I think he will do it just because he likes it! These Havs don't seem to get as cold as we think they will!


----------

